

VLC for Mac Death "Greatly Exaggerated" - wmf
http://www.osnews.com/story/22629/VLC_for_Mac_Death_Greatly_Exaggerated_

======
MikeCapone
> "This actually means that Apple doesn't want to list VLC on
> apple.com/downloads," he told us via email, "We don't know why. That's all."

Sounds like a legal/IP thing. Is there anything that ships with VLC that fits
that bill?

~~~
wmf
VLC is infringing a ton of US patents.

